# Marsoc MSGT severely wounded, needs help



## tigerstr (Mar 16, 2012)

I came across this and thought I should let others now and help. If this is not the appropriate place, Mods please relocate.

IMO this hero has given so much that he deserves all the support he can get

_"Coca CrossFit has teamed up with the Brothers in Arms Foundation and Baldwin Wallace University to host a fundraising event for MSgt. Eden Pearl. 2 1/2 years ago Eden Pearl was severely injured in the line of duty. His vehicle was hit with an IED launching him 30ft and engulfing him in flames. As a result he had both of his legs and one arm amputated and has 3rd degree burns on 95% of his body._ 

_Over the last two years Eden has spent time in various hospitals throughout the United States while he rehabilitates. This has impacted his wife, Alicia, and seven year old daughter, Averey, in more ways than any of us could ever truly understand._

_In an effort to normalize their life while Eden recovers the Brothers In Arms Foundation has made a commitment to build the Pearl family a custom home in San Antonio, TX. Relocating the family to San Antonio will allow Eden access to the military burn center and VA polytrauma unit, one of the best treatment centers in the US"._

There is the fundraising event and also donations can be made in various ways

Please see more at http://surviveforeden.com/


----------



## ManBearPig (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you for the post tigerstr.  I'll be praying for the MSgt. and his family.


----------

